# First solid timber box made with the Incrs fence



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Small lidded oak box. Mahogany liner. 3/8" finger joints, sloping cut. No hinges. Finished with 3 coats of Craftlac Melamine and Briwax. First solid timber box made on the Incra. I have made plenty of massive 6mm thick MDF cases with the Incra.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike,
Very nice work!

Joe


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job, Mike! It only gets easier from here.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

VERY nice box Mike. Those are some of the tightest joints one could ask for.


----------



## bossbill (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice workmanship, and a very nice box


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Mike. The sloping cut adds a nice visual!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellent work, One day I will be there, first I have got to figure out how to turn on the table saw!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike,

A great job, well done.

I feel that it was not as easy as it looks?

James


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice job! May I ask why you went with box joints?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great work Mike.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am a technology teacher at a grammar school in Altrincham. Boys age from 11 to 18. This box was designed by the HoD and the technician for the year 12 students to make as part of their exam course. Finger joints were specified rather than dovetails. I had no part in the design or make process, I just answered lots of questions. I had made a number of LARGE MDF boxes on the Incra for my daughters theater stage models. The HoD gave me 4 pieces of 9mm thick oak and a set of incorrect drawings and asked me to make the box. I went down to his workshop and took over one of his lessons with the year 12 students (with his permission), did a bit of constructional and production theory. Jigs, mass production etc. Then took them to my workshop upstairs. The Incra had been set up with the correct template strip and the router bit installed. I took the students through the setup and cut and fitted the joints in under 4 mins, 2 passes for each pair, the first at half height. They had taken up to 18 hours to do the same. It took me a little longer to glue on the top and bottom, fit the lining, saw on the band saw (table tilted) and polish. Just another school job, just another day.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

James, it was as easy as it looks, the Incra jig does all the work, there is very little technique to it. I found that cutting the joint to half depth works better than hogging the full waste in 1 go. My Jessem Router Raiser is accurate enough. I had initial trouble getting a 3/8" router bit that was not undersized. Now the joints slip together with barely a gap for the glue. I have been cutting hand made joints for 45 years. I have still never cut finger joints with anything but the Incra setup, I had always cut dovetails by hand, then with a router and Elu jig. Mitrelock cutters had recently taken over with MDF. I like the Incra and will cut dovetails and hopefully fancy dovetails with it in the future. Boxes are only one of the many things I do as I am sure it is with other woodworkers. Thanks for the comments so far guys!


----------



## Tsember (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow. I've had an Incra fence and not had a chance to use it -- you have inspired me1!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Now that box would make a geat display box for the team game base ball. If it would fit.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It is sized for the match winning Test Cricket ball John.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> It is sized for the match winning Test Cricket ball John.


That's not Cricket, is it? :jester:


----------

